# Real Leather Apron



## nileoravelli (Mar 7, 2013)

Dear All

I am proud to announce launch of our Leather Apron Company, we are specialised in making Real Leather Aprons which can be seen at (please PM for link). We are London - England based company.

All ideas suggestions welcome as we are growing our range of Aprons

Thank you


----------



## pancake house (Feb 6, 2013)

My mother is front end f&b for life, and has 2 hand made leather aprons that must be 15+ years old.

I have to wear a full length bistro apron in the kitchen, and have my doubts that leather would be at all functional. Heat, weight, and mobility would be... compromised...

When would a leather apron be a better functional choice in a kitchen environment?


----------



## saltandfat (Dec 20, 2012)

The butcher at my previous restaurant loved his leather apron, but then again he was locked in his 40 degree basement "office" all day. I would worry about a leather apron on the line. Have you considered crafting leather knife rolls also?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

definite agree on the knife rolls!!!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Heavy leather aprons were worn years ago when meat was actually cut by hand  by people in house. If you missed or the knife slipped it was hard to penetrate the leather apron. It was a safety precaution more then anything. And it could be hosed down daily. I am not talking about those light little cutsey things they sell today for servers.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

to revive this seriously i would snatch up a leather knife roll the only ones i have seen were 350$ plus


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I know which leather aprons you guys are talking about. They're super thick and heavy, like something out of Texas Chainsaw Massacre, but I once found this one that I still have saved in my fav's, it looks light, but most importantly cute.

http://www.willows-inn.com/media/2012/11/Leather-Apron.jpg

I could see myself rocking it no problem...but look at the price. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

I think these aprons are pretty slick, just not very practical in the kitchen. I have seen a few bartender folks sporting the leather apron look, which is cool, as long as they dont have waxed mustaches.

When I left my last job they gave me one of these as a parting gift. Not all leather, but its got some cool accents and the canvas is strong.

http://www.towncutler.bigcartel.com/product/knife-roll


----------



## nileoravelli (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,

Email me more details on Leather Knife roll

Thanks


----------



## nileoravelli (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you guys for feedbacks check out www.leather-apron-company.com, I am goint to reserach on Leather Knife roll and will soon launch


----------



## nileoravelli (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,

do you have dimensions of this? fully opened and the individuel slots?


----------

